# Damn that sux!



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

I came to an uncomfortable realization the other day. I'm sorry ladies for the medical crap y'all get out through especially when you are on BC and have to get yearly paps. 

I told my urologist about it, I said you know women getting all the pelvic exams in their life's would be tantamount to guys having to get prostate exams the same time frames. Holy hell! I could not imagine starting as teen and having a Dr. stick his finger up my ass almost yearly. 

He said, yes it sux what women are put through. My wife's Oncologist said most of it is just money for Dr as it is not as necessary as often as they do it. She said my wife should not ever need another exam, contrary to what a gyn tells her, unless she has some other issue with bleeding or something.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

😑

I'm amazed how many guys subject themselves to prostate exams. I mean, mate, exit only!

Besides all these gyno/prostate stuff it's optional no? There are also other forms of less invasive diagnosis.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Divinely Favored said:


> I came to an uncomfortable realization the other day. I'm sorry ladies for the medical crap y'all get out through especially when you are on BC and have to get yearly paps.
> 
> I told my urologist about it, I said you know women getting all the pelvic exams in their life's would be tantamount to guys having to get prostate exams the same time frames. Holy hell! I could not imagine starting as teen and having a Dr. stick his finger up my ass almost yearly.
> 
> He said, yes it sux what women are put through. My wife's Oncologist said most of it is just money for Dr as it is not as necessary as often as they do it. She said my wife should not ever need another exam, contrary to what a gyn tells her, unless she has some other issue with bleeding or something.


I think the modern recommendations are every three years for a pap unless you've had something irregular. 

It's not that bad. I had to get used to it from an early age.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

RandomDude said:


> 😑
> 
> I'm amazed how many guys subject themselves to prostate exams. I mean, mate, exit only!
> 
> Besides all these gyno/prostate stuff it's optional no? There are also other forms of less invasive diagnosis.


Wait until you hit 50 or so Random!!!!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

jlg07 said:


> Wait until you hit 50 or so Random!!!!


😑

Now I want to die young!


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

hmm, finger up rear for a few seconds or die from cancer? tough choice, not


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Longtime Hubby said:


> hmm, finger up rear for a few seconds or die from cancer? tough choice, not


I'm saying, how bout guys start getting one in teens and at regular intervals all their lives like women have to do PAPs.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

jlg07 said:


> Wait until you hit 50 or so Random!!!!


That is what PSA blood test is for yearly.


----------



## CrapMan (7 mo ago)

Divinely Favored said:


> That is what PSA blood test is for yearly.


When you make it to 70, they don't do any of it anyway. They figure by then it is a slow growing cancer anyway, LoL!


----------



## ShatteredKat (Mar 23, 2016)

anyone on this thread had a coloscopy without any sedation?
That first time was - um - an experience
If I had my druthers - would prefer the no anesthesia variation but doctors where I am won't do them that way anymore

and prostate exams - they take less than 5 seconds - and a finger is a lot smaller than a "medium" dildo/****/butt-plug - what's the problem?

Wiping off the KY is the most annoying part - other than it is a bit of an indignant experience

I think the doctors would say "it's part of the job"


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Just wait for the colonoscopy...


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Divinely Favored said:


> That is what PSA blood test is for yearly.


Unfortunately, the PSA test is not that reliable and can give false positives... but I do it every year.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

RandomDude said:


> 😑
> 
> I'm amazed how many guys subject themselves to prostate exams. I mean, mate, exit only!
> 
> Besides all these gyno/prostate stuff it's optional no? There are also other forms of less invasive diagnosis.


A minor inconvenience. Just another part of routine check up. Never crossed my mind to be stressed about it.

The first time a woman nurse practitioner did it was memorable but only as that was the first time a woman did it. But again, no worries.

Don't see the fuss about it


----------



## Not (Jun 12, 2017)

I'm female. My insurance covers these types of visits at 100% so I take advantage. Better to be safe than sorry. I'd rather catch something sooner than later and the actual procedure isn't THAT bad lol!


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

RandomDude said:


> 😑
> 
> I'm amazed how many guys subject themselves to prostate exams. I mean, mate, exit only!
> 
> Besides all these gyno/prostate stuff it's optional no? There are also other forms of less invasive diagnosis.


I can't remember whether you've mentioned whether you've had prostate cancer. If you know what you're in for with prostate cancer, you'll see DREs (digital rectal exams) as a fair trade off. It's sad to see all the gents I work with who are at stage 4 who would be happy to rewind the clock and begin prostate exams in their twenties.

Unfortunately, the CDC pushes crap guidelines. If they were worth anything they'd push for imaging and get the insurance companies on board.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

Divinely Favored said:


> She said my wife should not ever need another exam, contrary to what a gyn tells her, unless she has some other issue with bleeding or something.


What is this advice based on? While dealing with prostate cancer screening I've become aware that quite a bit of medical advice is based on the actuarial tables, statistics and insurance coverage rather than tailoring the care to actual individual needs of the patient.

This means that people who fit the statistical "norm" get satisfactory treatment and the rest of us get screwed. For instance, guidelines for prostate cancer screening are based on whether the patient is likely to live an additional 10 to 15 years or not. Per actuarial tables I am supposed to die by age 86. Most of my family is not in the norm as they live into their 90s and I expect to do the same.

This is why we have gents on opioids to survive the pain of cancer that has metastasized to their bones. The were not of the age to be screened.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

Divinely Favored said:


> That is what PSA blood test is for yearly.


PSA blood test is not an accurate flag. Usually the worry point for men my age is a PSA of 4. I had prostate cancer by PSA 2.7 but my dork PCP didn't do anything more than PSA so the cancer wasn't diagnosed until I had PSA 3.1.

In reality, we should be having imaging of our prostates same as women having mammograms.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

CrapMan said:


> When you make it to 70, they don't do any of it anyway. They figure by then it is a slow growing cancer anyway, LoL!


Part of the pathetic CDC guidelines as well. I was diagnosed with Stage t2b prostate cancer at age 73. ****head PCP would have let me end up with advanced cancer as he followed CDC guidelines. I had a urinary problem, went straight to an urologist and was diagnosed with the cancer.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Julie's Husband said:


> What is this advice based on?


It was what the Chief Oncologist at the Women's Cancer Center at Baylor Medical in Dallas told my wife after her complete hysterectomy.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Divinely Favored said:


> I'm sorry ladies for the medical crap y'all get out through especially when you are on BC and have to get yearly paps.


It's not a big deal when you compare it to expelling an entire human being from down there!


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

Divinely Favored said:


> It was what the Chief Oncologist at the Women's Cancer Center at Baylor Medical in Dallas told my wife after her complete hysterectomy.


I don't know what the situation is with your wife, but in general I'm not impressed with rank. They all follow the same rules. I did a full presentation for the head of urology here about the need to recognize that castrate men can have sex and need it to prevent penile atrophy.

Crickets.

I don't think they even bothered researching, just continue to go by outdated notions.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Julie's Husband said:


> I don't know what the situation is with your wife, but in general I'm not impressed with rank. They all follow the same rules. I did a full presentation for the head of urology here about the need to recognize that castrate men can have sex and need it to prevent penile atrophy.
> 
> Crickets.
> 
> I don't think they even bothered researching, just continue to go by outdated notions.


Nothing, she had complete hysterectomy years ago, and the Dr was saying that unless she has an issue that a pap was no longer needed. That women have many things imposed upon them that are not required as often as the medical establishment says they should.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Prodigal said:


> It's not a big deal when you compare it to expelling an entire human being from down there!


Well I crap turds bigger than the Drs. finger, but I don't want him sticking it up my ass on a regular basis. And the women who have been assaulted before, having to go be put in a vulnerable position and feeling violated regularly.


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (9 mo ago)

The Ying to The Yang. (See 'pegging' thread).


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Divinely Favored said:


> And the women who have been assaulted before, having to go be put in a vulnerable position and feeling violated regularly.


Having a routine gynecological exam is not comparable to assault.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Prodigal said:


> Having a routine gynecological exam is not comparable to assault.


Never said it was, and some women may enjoy it, but it can still be traumatic for an assault victim. To be spread eagle and have some guy insert the tool to open up and get a swab of the cervix, when she don't want to do it in the first place.


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

For health reasons, there are many things women and men endure.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Divinely Favored said:


> And the women who have been assaulted before, having to go be put in a vulnerable position and feeling violated regularly.


^^This^^ is what YOU said. Explain it.



Divinely Favored said:


> Well I crap turds bigger than the Drs. finger, but I don't want him sticking it up my ass on a regular basis.


Why are you so angry? And please, vulgarity isn't needed here. I'm not interested in hearing about your feces - TMI.

P.S. - Speaking as a woman, I think I know a helluva lot more about gynecological exams than you.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

Prodigal said:


> ^^This^^ is what YOU said. Explain it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was trying to take into consideration how women who have been assaulted might feel. Expressing compassion.

I am a man and guarantee you my experiences are not the same as other men so I personally wouldn't pretend to speak any man other than myself.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

The OP doesn't know what he's talking about. He's making suppositions about "abused" women and a routine gyn exam. Does he know an abused woman/women who have found it traumatic to be examined this way? Yeah, he's speculating about how abused women "might" feel. Frankly, this entire discussion is pretty damn stupid.

As you @Julie's Husband know first-hand, it's not pleasant to be probed by doctors, but many of these tests are used to determine whether or not the patient has cancer and to assess the stage of the cancer if it exists. Regarding assault victims, the swab can identify the DNA of the assaulter and lead to a possible arrest. 

Nobody is saying these exams are pleasant, but the OP is carrying on as if women are strapped down and tortured. I assure you we are not.

And as far as these exploratory exams go, I wasn't exactly jazzed to have a doc push a huge needle through my hip bone in order to extract bone marrow to assess my cancer. It was worse than any speculum and swab.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Divinely Favored said:


> Holy hell! I could not imagine starting as teen and having a Dr. stick his finger up my ass almost yearly.


Yeah, it's a virtual nightmare. Ask all the women who had their cervical cancer caught early and are alive because of that exam.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

Prodigal said:


> And as far as these exploratory exams go, I wasn't exactly jazzed to have a doc push a huge needle through my hip bone in order to extract bone marrow to assess my cancer. It was worse than any speculum and swab.


I can relate. My biopsy for prostate cancer was having 12 needles put through from my colon and piercing the prostate to take samples.

I have been inappropriately fondled by a male gastro doctor and had issues with other doctors so I'm not trusting or big on them touching me.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Prodigal said:


> ^^This^^ is what YOU said. Explain it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Prodigal said:


> ^^This^^ is what YOU said. Explain it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


??????Not angry at all. Let me say this as slowly as I possibly can.

i started this thread because I was feeling empathetic for all the women over their life time, that have to strip down and climb in the stirrups and let some guy get up in their business and stick a speculum and spread open the vaginal canal and rub around on their cervix with that wooden cotton swab. 

i realized that to a man, it would be like having to go get a prostate exam, having to bend over the table while the Dr. sticks his finger up your backside to press around on your prostate, as often as women get a pelvic exam over their life times. 

You say it's not a big deal. In the case I spoke about above, if I was a guy that was sexually assaulted by another guy, I would have issues going to get prostate exams as often as women have to get pelvic exams over their lives. 

That is all.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Prodigal said:


> The OP doesn't know what he's talking about. He's making suppositions about "abused" women and a routine gyn exam. Does he know an abused woman/women who have found it traumatic to be examined this way? Yeah, he's speculating about how abused women "might" feel. Frankly, this entire discussion is pretty damn stupid.


SUPPOSITIONS! SPECULATIONS! 

Now I'm angry...

As a matter of fact I do know a woman! I have been married to her for 26 yrs!

I sit in the exam room next to her on the table while she had her exams because she wanted me in the room.

While she stared at me with a look of pain on her face while the gym did his thing!

I think you are the one who should not be making any
DAMNED SPECULATIONS about people.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Divinely Favored said:


> Let me say this as slowly as I possibly can.


Yeah, speak slowly to me. I'm a bit stupid, so I need you to exercise the maximum amount of patience you can muster. 



Divinely Favored said:


> started this thread because I was feeling empathetic for all the women over their life time, that have to strip down and climb in the stirrups and let some guy get up in their business and stick a speculum and spread open the vaginal canal and rub around on their cervix with that wooden cotton swab.


So I told you it isn't a big deal. You're insulted that I didn't "get" your empathy for us women folk. So you ramped it up to discuss abuse victims. Which wasn't how you started out. So, being that I'm a woman who doesn't parse words let me tell you this: You don't know what the hell you are talking about.



Divinely Favored said:


> i started this thread because I was feeling empathetic for all the women over their life time, that have to *strip down* and *climb in the stirrups *and let some guy get up in their business and stick a speculum and spread open the vaginal canal and rub around on their cervix with that wooden cotton swab.


Yep. That's exactly what it's like. And you're feeling for us gals from YOUR perspective as to how the exam goes. We do not strip down. We are covered in a large gown. We don't "climb" into stirrups. There at the end of the table. We are on our backs. We just move down the table a bit to fit our feet into the stirrups.

And while the ob/gyn is doing things YOU - not us women - consider so damned awful, the doc is usually having a pleasant conversation with us.

Nope. You aren't empathizing. But you sure are insulted that I don't think you are. Furthermore, women have an entire world looking at and probing their genitalia during childbirth, which is far more intrusive than a three-minute pelvic exam.

You want to whine about prostate exams, fine by me. But you aren't a woman. And your sympathy, like your condescension, is misplaced.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

Divinely Favored said:


> I sit in the exam room next to her on the table while she had her exams because she wanted me in the room.


I prefer to have a "chaperone" in the room as well, but must be my wife or qualified medical personnel. Though the nurse I thought would protect my interest let the gastro dude fondle my genitals rather than warning me.

This is especially true now that all my doctors are women.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Divinely Favored said:


> While she stared at me with a look of pain on her face while the gym did his thing!


I stand corrected and apologize. I didn't realize watching your wife's "pained" look made you an expert on vaginas. Apparently, it does. My tough vagina and I apologize and will bow out!😅😂🤣😆


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

Prodigal said:


> And while the ob/gyn is doing things YOU - not us women - consider so damned awful, the doc is usually having a pleasant conversation with us.


My wife has a different opinion.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Julie's Husband said:


> My wife has a different opinion.


Tell your wife to find another ob/gyn; hopefully, one who doesn't use a hacksaw and rotary belt sander to perform the exam!🤣😂😅😆😂🤣


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

DownByTheRiver said:


> It's not that bad.





Not said:


> I'd rather catch something sooner than later and the actual procedure isn't THAT bad lol!


While you gents, who apparently are the supreme experts on pelvic exams, talk amongst yourselves, here's what the other female responders had to say.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

As a matter of fact I do know a woman! I have been married to her for 26 yrs!

I sit in the exam room next to her on the table while she had her exams because she wanted me in the room.

While she stared at me with a look of pain on her face while the gyno did his thing!

I think you are the one who should not be making any
DAMNED SPECULATIONS about people.

Haha Reactions Prodigal

Really! You think it is funny that a woman that has been raped has an issue with some guy doing a pelvic exam on her!


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Divinely Favored said:


> As a matter of fact I do know a woman! I have been married to her for 26 yrs!
> 
> I sit in the exam room next to her on the table while she had her exams because she wanted me in the room.
> 
> ...


There's no pain to it. Sounds like she was fearful. And I'm terribly sorry she was raped. But it's not traumatic for most women at all. Compared to going to the dentist, it's really quick and easy.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

Prodigal said:


> Tell your wife to find another ob/gyn; hopefully, one who doesn't use a hacksaw and rotary belt sander to perform the exam!🤣😂😅😆😂🤣


The male obgyn was okay. His off sider was an ass. She now has a female obgyn. She's accustomed to the process, but doesn't have to like it. I'm accustomed to my female urologist putting her finger up my rectum to massage my prostate, but that doesn't mean I like it. Disgusting experience to be tolerated, not in any way welcome.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

DownByTheRiver said:


> There's no pain to it. Sounds like she was fearful. And I'm terribly sorry she was raped. But it's not traumatic for most women at all. Compared to going to the dentist, it's really quick and easy.


And the modesty factor? That is my major issue when doctors are poking around on me. Painful or not, it is a violation of my sense of modesty. Is it necessary? Yes, and I got irritated with a doctor that failed to do the exam, but I still don't like it and avoid it more than I should.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Julie's Husband said:


> And the modesty factor? That is my major issue when doctors are poking around on me. Painful or not, it is a violation of my sense of modesty. Is it necessary? Yes, and I got irritated with a doctor that failed to do the exam, but I still don't like it and avoid it more than I should.


I think that's the case when you first start going. I've gone and done pelvic exam and had a mammogram every year of my life since I was 18. Now, I don't like to switch doctors and break in a new one, but I am not at all embarrassed to go to doctors anymore. I think when you haven't done it at all or much then you're more likely to be nervous about it. You know they always have to have a female nurse in the room when the gynecologist does their exam. And you can choose to just go to a female GYN which I used to do when I was younger, but I've been seeing a really nice man GYN now for probably 20 years. He has helped me with so many things besides just female problems because he has some clout at his hospital. I drive three and a half hours to go see him. It's Native American health Care so that's why. But there is a new place open that's only an hour and a half away that I could switch to but I really just don't want to give him up because he's been so great. I may have to sometime though. That trip just about killed me last week.

I can see why guys would be uneasy going to proctologists or urologists. Women don't have to worry about getting a boner. But doctors have just seen it all before and just truly truly do not care.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

DownByTheRiver said:


> I can see why guys would be uneasy going to proctologists or urologists. Women don't have to worry about getting a boner. But doctors have just seen it all before and just truly truly do not care.


The fact that doctors "have seen it all" is irrelevant. It is not their sense of privacy that is being violated. I've seen, tasted and experienced it all before, but that does not mean I should expect women to be okay with me violating their sense of privacy. Erections are for my wife and I only. Absolutely not acceptable outside that space.

I do know some men get a kick out of having erections in front of medical personnel. The masculine thing to do, I guess.

Women do show signs of arousal. Dunno how many become aroused with pelvic exam or feel embarassment at being aroused in an inappropriate situation, but I have a real problem when some one is palpitating my testicles and penis or causing sexual stimulation by fooling with my prostate.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Julie's Husband said:


> The fact that doctors "have seen it all" is irrelevant. It is not their sense of privacy that is being violated. I've seen, tasted and experienced it all before, but that does not mean I should expect women to be okay with me violating their sense of privacy. Erections are for my wife and I only. Absolutely not acceptable outside that space.
> 
> I do know some men get a kick out of having erections in front of medical personnel. The masculine thing to do, I guess.
> 
> Women do show signs of arousal. Dunno how many become aroused with pelvic exam or feel embarassment at being aroused in an inappropriate situation, but I have a real problem when some one is palpitating my testicles and penis or causing sexual stimulation by fooling with my prostate.


I'm sure there are exceptions, but I have literally never heard of any woman I've known being aroused during a pelvic exam. And I knew one over the top sexual woman too and she would have told me but it's just very clinical. It's not at all sexy.

I actually do think men have the worst of that type exam. Lots of men dread and complain about it. I don't know any grown women who do personally. But yeah when they were teenagers going for the first time I'm sure it was mortifying to some of them.

To me it's just medical work. I don't have any other feelings about it.

The women I know some of them dread dental work. With me it just depends what dental work. I had a filling earlier today. Women I know you dental work is having a fear Factor but not GYN work.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

DownByTheRiver said:


> I can see why guys would be uneasy going to proctologists or urologists. Women don't have to worry about getting a boner. But doctors have just seen it all before and just truly truly do not care.


Couple of thoughts.

I was castrate and had zero libido during cancer treatment. I knew various people would be working in my groin area and was grateful to have no libido, thinking I could just relax for once. It didn't work that way. I still had a very strong sense of modesty and had to restrict where and when they were permitted to touch me.

Doctors may have seen it all before, but that doesn't mean some are not using the session for voyeuristic gratification or a chance to "cop a feel". A male doctor inappropriately handled my penis, seemingly to display me to his female nurse and there have been a number of instances of doctors violating their female patients.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Julie's Husband said:


> Couple of thoughts.
> 
> I was castrate and had zero libido during cancer treatment. I knew various people would be working in my groin area and was grateful to have no libido, thinking I could just relax for once. It didn't work that way. I still had a very strong sense of modesty and had to restrict where and when they were permitted to touch me.
> 
> Doctors may have seen it all before, but that doesn't mean some are not using the session for voyeuristic gratification or a chance to "cop a feel". A male doctor inappropriately handled my penis, seemingly to display me to his female nurse and there have been a number of instances of doctors violating their female patients.


I'm so sorry that you had an inappropriate doctor. I hope you have since found one who doesn't cross boundaries. 


I do know that doctors will show other medical people if there's something unusual just as a teaching tool. I had an unusual eye condition once some years back and my optometrist wanted everyone else in the office to see it because it was so unusual and rare. Yes I'm glad that was my eye and not my private parts. 

Do you now have a doctor that you are comfortable with? Because most of them are not going to cross boundaries like that.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

DownByTheRiver said:


> I'm so sorry that you had an inappropriate doctor. I hope you have since found one who doesn't cross boundaries.
> 
> 
> I do know that doctors will show other medical people if there's something unusual just as a teaching tool. I had an unusual eye condition once some years back and my optometrist wanted everyone else in the office to see it because it was so unusual and rare. Yes I'm glad that was my eye and not my private parts.
> ...


I've twice permitted med students to watch while a gastro doctor banded off hemorrhoids so I'm familiar with teaching hospitals. 

But no, the gastro doctor did an inspection of my genitals and then flipped my penis around, apparently to display to the nurse. Nothing instructional involved. That was my first experience with a gastro so I didn't know whether a genital exam was part of the procedure. I didn't think so, but depended on the nurse to let me know. 

I told the referring doctor, my PCP, what had happened and told him not to refer other clients. I couldn't do much more as the offending doctor had the witness. 

As with the cancer treatment, I now take control.

Interestingly, I'm dumping a PCP right now because he isn't doing the exams and I am not secure in his being interested in preventive care. I'll be seeing my next provider later this month and am looking forward to learning about her approach to preventive care.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Julie's Husband said:


> I've twice permitted med students to watch while a gastro doctor banded off hemorrhoids so I'm familiar with teaching hospitals.
> 
> But no, the gastro doctor did an inspection of my genitals and then flipped my penis around, apparently to display to the nurse. Nothing instructional involved. That was my first experience with a gastro so I didn't know whether a genital exam was part of the procedure. I didn't think so, but depended on the nurse to let me know.
> 
> ...


I know it's hellish and feels like a full-time job to have to manage all that. Hope you end up with someone reliable that you trust.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

DownByTheRiver said:


> I do know that doctors will show other medical people if there's something unusual just as a teaching tool.


Funny note. Despite my strong sense of modesty, I actually let two mixed sex groups watch the tying off of my hemorrhoids. Yeah, big audience observing my anal manipulation.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Julie's Husband said:


> Funny note. Despite my strong sense of modesty, I actually let two mixed sex groups watch the tying off of my hemorrhoids. Yeah, big audience observing my anal manipulation.


I guess they got to learn somehow!


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Divinely Favored said:


> You think it is funny that a woman that has been raped has an issue with some guy doing a pelvic exam on her!


Well, the OP certainly went off the rails. My laugh emoji has been interpreted to mean I find rape funny. Yeah .... no. If your wife has issues about a routine gyn exam, get her to a doctor who will talk to her about the exam, allay her fears, and be gentle. 

Or you can continue to rant here and make looney speculations. Your life. Your choice.


----------



## Corgi Mum (10 mo ago)

ShatteredKat said:


> anyone on this thread had a coloscopy without any sedation?
> That first time was - um - an experience
> If I had my druthers - would prefer the no anesthesia variation but doctors where I am won't do them that way anymore
> 
> ...


Haven't had a colonoscopy but our public health scheme stopped covering sedation a few years ago so they're all done without here. A coworker had one recently and tells me you can watch the whole thing on a TV screen. NO THANK YOU.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

Corgi Mum said:


> Haven't had a colonoscopy but our public health scheme stopped covering sedation a few years ago so they're all done without here. A coworker had one recently and tells me you can watch the whole thing on a TV screen. NO THANK YOU.


What was the excuse for not covering sedation?

I've had both a "twilight" sedation where I was conscious at least part of the time. I rather enjoyed watching the monitor. The last two times were full sedation and provided no entertainment value. I have no idea whether it would be painful or uncomfortable not having at least twilight sedation.

When I had my prostate biopsy (12 needles shoved through the colon wall and up into the prostate for samples) they used only local anesthesia where the ultrasound gear and needles were shoved up my rectum. I told my urologist that if I ever have another one I would want sedation. Her comment was, "You seemed to tolerate it well." Yeah, I'd like to shove the gear up her rectum and shove 12 needles at random into her innards. Experience is the best teacher.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Julie's Husband said:


> And the modesty factor? That is my major issue when doctors are poking around on me.


Exactly, my wife does not like it either when another woman is touching her breasts for mammogram. Some things are beneficial and necessary, but can still be a violation of 
your person and intimacy when you don't want to be touched by someone that is not your spouse.

I've thought about when I relent to prostate exam. My urologist's wife is also a urologist with him. Think I would rather her smaller fingers do the probing and pressing. I do like the sonogram idea though.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Corgi Mum said:


> Haven't had a colonoscopy but our public health scheme stopped covering sedation a few years ago so they're all done without here. A coworker had one recently and tells me you can watch the whole thing on a TV screen. NO THANK YOU.


Yep last time I had one, the nurse did not wait for the sedation to take effect before shoving the hose up my backside😳, I was just too far out of it to protest.


----------



## Corgi Mum (10 mo ago)

Julie's Husband said:


> What was the excuse for not covering sedation?


I think it was deemed "unnecessary". Anything to save a buck.

They're quite aggressive with colon cancer screening here. If you have a close family member who has had cancer the recommendation is a colonoscopy every 5 years. I guess that added up and it was a quick way to cut costs.


----------

